# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Flauwvallen

## Mariss

Hallo, Ik heb geen idee of het hier goed staat, maar toch probeer ik het. 
Ik ben 16 jaar, en ik val regelmatig flauw. Een heleboel tieners hebben het, maar bij mij is het anders. 
Bij de andere worden hun lippen echt wit, en bij mij niet. 

Bloeddruk is goed

Alles is goed in mijn bloed. 

Hyperventilatie is het ook niet, want ik let expres op mijn ademhaling

De neuroloog bedacht: Epelepsie, daar heb ik medicijnen voor gekregen maar die hielpen niet. Dus voorderest wist ze t ook niet. Ik bedacht me vandaag, dat ik maar 1 soort medicijn heb gekregen, er zijn toch meerdere soorten medicijnen voor als het epelepsie kan zijn?? 

Cardioloog wist het ook niet, nu heb ik voor de 2e keer een 24 uurskastje opgehad, en nu wachten op de uitslag, ookal weet ik dat er niks uit komt. 

Ik weet het echt niet meer, ik vind het eng om over straat te gaan, 
Al mijn mediche klachten zijn (er zijn een paar wat er niet bij hoort denk ik, maar wat ik toch ga zeggen misschien weten jullie wat) :

- Flauwvallen
- Duizeligheid
- Evenwichtsverlies, 
- Onregelmatige Menstruatie ( heeft het er ook niet mee te maken, want het is niet vlak voor mijn periode) 
- Ik heb ook het syndroom van Cowden. 
- Heb een scolioseoperatie gehad
- Kortademigheid zomaar ineens. 

De dokters geven het zomaar op, maar het is gewoon gevaarlijk, als ik loop kan ik zomaar naar achter of naar voor lopen, dus ook zo onder een auto terecht komen.
Ik loop nu in het Sophia kinderziekenhuis in Rotterdam.

Ik hoop dat jullie weten wat het (kan) zijn, en misschien heeft iemand hetzelfde? Vinden jullie dat ik een second opinion moet vragen?

Gr Mariska

ps. Ik eet en drink goed en voldoende. Hoofdtussen mijn benen helpt niet, en als ik ga zitten helpt het ook niet.

----------


## davanzu21

Heb je weleens je bloed na laten kijken op B12 en Hb?

Het zou bloedarmoede en zoals wijn het noemen anemie kunnen zijn.

Als je flauw valt, maak je dan ook rillende bewegingen? Kun je dat nachecken?

----------

